
Online Accounting: The Next Killer App For Google Apps - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/online_accounting_google_apps.php
======
jimbokun
Replace "Google" everywhere with "YourCleverDomainNameForAnAccountingApp", and
this becomes the elevator pitch for a YC application.

